# Help with digitizing an image.



## sgtarceface (Nov 17, 2015)

I hope this breaks no rules, I am looking for someone to digitize an image for me. I have an image in eps, pnj, and jpeg that I need in DST. whichever will be easiest. I want to have a hat made with it for my gaming clan however my local embroidery shop charges a fee of 50.00$ for the conversion. naturally I am trying to avoid that and understand their is a steep learning curve with the process. I do not wish to know how to do this just to have it done. If that's the best price I will get please just let me know. thank you for your help in advance and I am sorry if this breaks any of the forum guidelines. if so I will remove it.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

If you do a little google searching you'll find places overseas that do it cheap. (I don't know how good they are - I don't do digitizing but apparently it's quite an art.)


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

$50 sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## sgtarceface (Nov 17, 2015)

yea, I am willing to pay for quality I am just doing my due diligence on a bargain. thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Post in the referrals and recommendations forum...


----------



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

I charge $45 and I outsource my digitizing.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quite a few off shore services that run about $1.50 per 1,000 stitches.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

If you get it digitized yourself and give that file to your embroiderer it's unlikely that they will take any responsibility for a crappy sew out if the digitizing sucks. The expense of the lost hats will be on YOU.

$50 is not an unreasonable amount to pay. It's a one time fee so you won't have it on reorders. You will also own the file if you paid them $50. Have them do it and send you the file when there are done. That way you know you have a good digitized file that you can send to any commercial embroidery company should you ever become "unhappy" with your current company.


----------



## sgtarceface (Nov 17, 2015)

My thoughts exactly. thanks for the insight. this will be what I go with.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Can you please send me at [email protected], you can read about positive reviews about my services here on this forum itself

I do two Free designs, after that $10 per design


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

gnizitigid said:


> I do two Free designs, after that $10 per design


You will digitize a design for $10?


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Mtnview said:


> You will digitize a design for $10?


Yes, anyone can test quality first with two free design, and if you like work, than only for next designs i will charge $10 per design. Same price for each vector design


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​



Please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer/printer/ service/etc. outside of the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/ area, you cannot offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html guidelines.


----------

